# algae



## dopper3 (Sep 5, 2004)

I jsut got a new tank and i had an algae eater in my old one. Since my new tank doesn't have any algae yet, i was wondering how long it will take for hte driftwood and glass to start to grow a little bit of algae for him to eat?

If it takes a long time, will he simply eat the uneaten food on the bottom or will he die? (he's an algae eater, i tried looking for the scientific name or whatever, but the fish store said thats what he's called adn when i search that on the net, the pictures of what come up look like mine, so i imagine thats all they're called.)


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Scientific name is Plecotomus, or Plecstomus.

He will eat uneatin food, but uneaten food also puts off amonia, which isn't good.

Get him some Spirulina Wafers (algae wafers).

Algae will grow slower with only one fish in the tank. More fish, more nutriants (sh*t and so on) more algae.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You can also give him a slice of cucumber.


----------

